# What would you like to see in the next Animal Crossing game?



## MayorKelsey (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd love to hear different opinions on this.
For me, I'd like:

1. Tool pocket for umbrella, net, fishing pole, shovel, etc.
2. Ability to create character with certain features such as freckles, wrinkles, skin color.
3. Bigger town with more villagers.
4. A grocery store where you could buy fruit, etc.
5. Ability to move camera around outside.
6. Accessories like bracelets and earrings.

Please weigh in! I'd love to hear.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 22, 2014)

The ability to group flowers. Thats all I want Nintendo. PLEASE.


----------



## MayorKelsey (Feb 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 23, 2014)

More villagers...


----------



## Orieii (Feb 23, 2014)

It'd be cool if you can turn furniture at angles and hang curtains up :3 It'd also be nice if you can choose villager locations.


----------



## emre3 (Feb 23, 2014)

A goddamn ABD and locker in re-tail...


----------



## Zura (Feb 23, 2014)

Well if you are the Mayor again id like to be able to choose one of my favorite villager to be my secretary! I really hate Isabella


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

More villager types, the ability to customize your mayor from the beginning without waiting for Shampoodle, better management of storage and grouping, more pattern slots, the option to either randomize villager house plots or to place them yourself, and the bugs with the paths fixed so that things that fall on them don't disappear into the abyss.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

Remove the monkeys, redesign the birds and take back that you can talk villagers out of boxes. Larger pockets too.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

The ability to change your skin color... aint nonody got time for tanning.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Remove the monkeys, redesign the birds and take back that you can talk villagers out of boxes. Larger pockets too.



Wait.. you can talk them out of boxes? I thought that once they were in boxes; that was it?


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2014)

Pygmy marmosets. That is all.


----------



## Davy (Feb 23, 2014)

- Being able to expand the town's borders (of course, you would have to pay lots of bells!)
- More villagers after the town got bigger (up to 15 villagers)
- Houses for characters like Tom Nook, Brewster etc.
- more different items in the balloons, maybe some super rare ones (not just one series + slingshots)
- just an idea, but maybe they could introduce celebrity villagers which only move to your town if it has a good reputation (perfect town for let's say at least 3 months, high citizen satisfaction and certain PWOs. This would be the only way to get a celebrity villager and you wouldn't be able to give them to other players.
- it would be nice if you could bake cakes (or make other dishes) for your villagers (this could be something like a mini game)
- lizard villagers !
- sleepovers (either you'd sleep at a villager's house or a vice versa) - that would be fun
- new personalities, for example shy and brainy
- being able to "go on vacation" this would be a rather expensive (1 million bells) online experience, with several themed "super towns" (metropolis, desert city, theme park, and another planet with alien villagers) you can stay there for a limited period of time (I'd suggest 3 days) - it would be a bit like the island, with exclusive items and maybe exclusive villagers you can "win" if you're lucky (after the vacation, they'd move to your town)
- and so much more!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 23, 2014)

Black people.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 23, 2014)

Different races would be cool. Every time I see a tan-ish ACNL mayor/avatar, I always think of Ganguro girls. 
I also think it'd be really cool if Rover would ask us questions that would customize our town maps further. Things like, "Does the town have a very windy river?" and stuff like that. 
The last things I'd like to see are a comic book store PwP and lemur villagers


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 23, 2014)

Ability to buy land to expand town,
A backpack item to allow more inventory
Have Harriet include a tanning booth to darken skin tone
Larger house
More villagers, and options for move-ins.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to have an actual job and/or run my own business to make money instead constantly fishing and selling to get money. In fact, that's why I no longer play New Leaf.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to be able to cook. All that fish and fruit!


----------



## mayorkat (Feb 23, 2014)

Backpacks seem cool! Aaah cute accessories should come, for sure. 
• Different types of dogs!
• Cooking, foods, grocery store and a diner or place to eat like Brewster's Cafe!
• Being back events i.e. Spring blossoms, Aerobics, Fall sports. 
• More personalities, more conversations!


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Feb 24, 2014)

-pick ur skin color bc i need a brown player
-more hairstyles 
-more hair colors and eye colors
-pick where villagers can and cannot place their ding dang gosh darn houses.
-ability to customize the beach
- more villagers can move in like 15???
-jackalope villager
-more personalities, id like more manly girls and feminine boys personalities
-also if you could see the friendship progress more, bully a villager a lot and refuse favors and theyll be colder to you, kiss up to them and theyll be super sweet, grumpies and snooties will be less friendly at first like before
- i really need a jackalope i just want a bunny with antlers come on

oh and i need to be able to give my character super thick eyebrows its so important to me


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 24, 2014)

Please give me at least 15 villagers!!

Also stack up unidentified fossils, same type of flowers, wear glove during winter(HOW CAN WINTER WITHOUT THAT?!)

Make Club LOL more useful than just getting emotion, seriously Nintendo. 

Yes a better way of customizing mayor! Mayor position can be pass to another character if the original mayor gonna be deleted or something.

Don't make villagers suddenly go into boxes or missing after not playing 1 month or so, not cool. Totally not.

Loading speed quicker please. I almost fall asleep waiting it save.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 24, 2014)

The ability to walk and paths would go where you've walked would be nice. It sure would save a lot of time.

I'd also like English in my game, rather than US English. If I'm waiting 8 months to get a game after Japan, I want it in my own damn language.


----------



## Tobia (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd be nice if you could cook food, into dishes and such. Make a reason for fruit and such, besides to sell.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Different races would be cool. Every time I see a tan-ish ACNL mayor/avatar, I always think of Ganguro girls.



Y'know, I'm pretty sure that if they do put different races in, they'll just use the same skin palette as the tans.



chillv said:


> I want to have an actual job and/or run my own business to make money instead constantly fishing and selling to get money. In fact, that's why I no longer play New Leaf.



This isn't the Sims you know.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 25, 2014)

-More "maps" such as more streets in the city and a bigger island to explore.
-More interactive wifi maps
-More jobs like the Roost
-Ability to control villager house placement
-Ability to remove all paths or a section of paths at once

Also I posted this already on a similar thread, but I'll post it again xD.

While I enjoy trading on forums, I think adding a feature where people can set up a "wifi store" to sell things would be cool: Like going to another map with hundreds of vendors just selling items; people can browse/buy and the bells automatically go to your bank. A limiting factor to this could be you have to stay in your vendor to sell - that way if you want to play AC you would have to close down your vendor.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 25, 2014)

To be able to visit dream towns with friends (imagine the laughs) and also to choose villager plot placements :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

A villager meeting convention (Worst name ever). It's a place where you can find a bunch of random villagers in some kind of plaza where you can talk to them, and if you get close to them they'll move in! That is the cheesiest idea I've ever had.. Also they need to add a narwhal villager: 



Spoiler


----------



## effluo (Feb 25, 2014)

I want all the ideas I saw above please. ;_;

I would also like to have long hair..or at least a wig for it.
Being able to customize my character before hand and choosing a map from all the available options would be nice.

I also like the idea about being able to buy extra land to expand your town if you want to.

I would also like a bakery and toy shop. I want the option to be able to help out working at the roost, the bakery or toy store. ^_^

Also being able to move rocks and more PWP's please.

I want useable swing sets and tire swings, a Merry-go-round and slide and more styles of benches and street lamps. 

I'd love to be able to build a pond or lake instead of having them already. That way I can place them where I want. 
Also I should be able to skate on it in winter..the villagers too.

Also deep sea diving would be nice. I want to see under the water.  
I imagine some coral reefs to explore, sunken treasure to find.. Mermaids maybe ^_^

More mini games too.. Or at least an easier or less tedious way to make money. Or make house payments cheaper..

I am sure there is more I can't think of right now..


----------



## honeybutter (Feb 25, 2014)

generally... just _more_.

-primarily, an ability to choose your character's skintone, not have white(?)/pale as the default that must be 'altered'.
-ability to rename player characters
-new villagers, new species, new personalities
-deeper, more varied personalities in your villagers (and thus, less repetitive conversations)
-more villager per town (12-15)
-larger town in general! it starts feeling smaller when you fill it up with pwps, villagers, and extra characters.
-new species of flowers
-more produce, even if they have to come from a pwp, such as a grape vine or potato patch
-more hairstyles, especially for longer hair (or just more wigs if need be)
-more options for town layouts and/or the ability to move rocks or choose where villagers live
-ability to send letters and presents to 'best friends'
-more storage space and the ability to stack identicals of everything, not just fruit
-more pwps with lots of variety for different town styles. also, show a 'grid' when placing your pwp or home, so you can fine-tune the placement at the get-go rather than talking to isabelle/nook a dozen times, plus a smaller bounding box for certain pwps. (really? why is the fence so frick-frackin' huge??)
-give harriet more options with her makeup, like _actual makeup_, 'makeup' in the form of freckles/eye bags/different eyebrows/etc., and 'unnaturally'-coloured contacts such as pink or purple.
-better ai for your villagers, so if you do something like walk into their house they're not just standing awkwardly in the middle of their home doing nothing.
-transparent patterns/more pattern slots
-occasional rare item from balloons so there's more incentive for shooting them down (balloon furniture is ugly yo, what use do i have for my golden slingshot now??)
-give villagers larger houses (bigger/extra room or second floor) so i feel less like a one-percenter with my huge home


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Y'know, I'm pretty sure that if they do put different races in, they'll just use the same skin palette as the tans.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the Sims you know.



Then it'd be inaccurate and pointless, and the dark-skinned avatars will continue to look like Ganguros. That wouldn't upset me if the games primary fanbase existed soley in Japan. It doesn't. Ac has a huge fanbase in NA and other parts of the world as well, so I think it's stupid that in a game as open-ended as this one the only skin tones we can choose from are Japanese and tan.


----------



## HannahTheBudgie (Feb 26, 2014)

The ability to move those pesky rocks x.x


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd also like it if we're mayor and have another user, when the other use enters the town hall they see the Mayor at their desk doing whatever. That would be great !


----------



## Orieii (Feb 27, 2014)

Omg! I wish Nintendo somehow found this thread XD These are all amazing ideas <3 If all these ideas were in the next AC it would be a hundred times better than all the previous ACs combined (imo) ; v ;


----------

